# Georgie



## northmcqueen (Mar 8, 2014)

My Georgie passed away peacefully in his sleep today. He had not been himself and had a suspected pituitary tumour. His symptoms came on very fast but he was still able to spend a last few days with his brothers Marmalade and Lucifer, and slipped away quietly when they were all tucked up in bed. 
R.I.P Georgie :'(


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry for your loss!😥


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

These little fellows are not here long, you gave them love, a home, to Georgie R.I.P


----------



## kali mabel (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm sorry :c at least he spent his last days with you and his brothers <3


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## 461537 (Nov 15, 2015)

Awww... poor wee thing. At least he died with friends, and not all alone.


----------

